# Sleeping by the Numbers



## Roosterruler (Nov 16, 2013)

Roosterruler decided to share with us a statistical breakdown of her sleeping habits over the past year, including what percentage of couches vs beds, how many stays were from couchsurfing.com, and pictures of each of the different places she slept. Check it out, it's pretty fascinating!

View attachment 22422

View attachment 22423​
I documented a good number of the places I slept during my travels this past year.
Here are the results:

"*The Sleeping Spaces*

103 :: Number of beds/couches slept in
121 :: Number of times changed beds/couches

43% of nights were spent in a new bed/couch
I changed beds every 2.3 nights

15 :: Number of countries slept in.

15% of beds were found through CouchSurfing

22 :: Number of couches slept on
7 :: Number of floors slept on
21% of the places I slept on were couches

14% of beds/couches were shared with another human

14+ beds were in/on cars, buses, trains, and boats

March :: Month with the most bed changes - 21 changes in 31 days

Most consecutive nights spent in one bed - 14 nights in Room 17 at the Nehemiah Center in Ukraine

Most consecutive nights in which every night was spent in a different bed - 9 nights (March 24 - April 1)
_This would be 16 nights but I spent two nights in a row on the same couch in Georgetown._"

*Excerpt from 2013 Trip by the Numbers*
These numbers refer to a time frame of 40 weeks, from January to October.

View attachment 22424


Here's a post of places slept in 2011 complete with photographs.​


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 16, 2013)

Holy shit, who knew something so mundane could be turning into something so fascinating! That's pretty rad, I wish more people did stuff like this.


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 17, 2013)

Haha - thanks, man. Glad you enjoyed it and thanks for the "tweet."

If you like numbers, I also did a post on busking that is along similar lines to this.
All of my number/data related posts are here:
http://runawaymaggiemay.blogspot.com/search/label/numbers and data


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 17, 2013)

[[doublepost]]


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (May 1, 2015)

Shit yeah I should do this, especially since I sleep outside most of the time. It'd be cool to see the progression from janky ghetto sleep spots to the excellent camps I find when I get out of the city. There's a wide range.


----------

